# Long term let in torres vedra area



## Anita Barter (Oct 16, 2008)

We had great holiday staying on Campo real golf and we would like to return to the area for two months May and June next year. 

We are either looking to rent or happy to do a house swap. We have a 3 bed bunglaw in West Bay, Dorset, 10 mins from beach and golf course.


----------

